# Dyeing bfl superwash fibre



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I've never dyed bfl superwash only merino superwash which falls apart so easily. I'm thrilled to say that's not the case with the bfl and I'll be dyeing a lot more of this in the future. 

I used a simar multi dye technique I do for dyeing yarn and it worked! Because you can be rougher with superwash fibre, this opens new doors. This was a 5 step process. I've lots of ideas I want to try


----------



## Maginel (Mar 1, 2015)

It's stunning. Nice when the results are so good that your motivation is fueled up for "more".


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

desireeross said:


> This was a 5 step process. I've lots of ideas I want to try


The fiber is beautiful!
Would you be willing to describe the steps you used?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

DanielS said:


> The fiber is beautiful!
> Would you be willing to describe the steps you used?


A lot of it is resist dyeing by braiding which keeps certain sections undyed. I repeat this process freeing up undyed areas to accept other colours. Then when I have those steps done, I divide the roving into sections and over dye each one differently. This is very hard to do with non superwash fibre. It will felt after the first step.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just beautiful colors!


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

desireeross said:


> A lot of it is resist dyeing by braiding which keeps certain sections undyed. I repeat this process freeing up undyed areas to accept other colours. Then when I have those steps done, I divide the roving into sections and over dye each one differently. This is very hard to do with non superwash fibre. It will felt after the first step.


Thank you so much. I have some natural yarn that I think I might try that method on. The yarn was inexpensive, so it would be fun just to see what would happen.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

What is bfl?


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

All of my favorite colors in my favorite fiber!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

FiberQueen said:


> What is bfl?


Blue faced Leicester


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

lovely yarn. I've been checking out the dying processes, not brave enough to step out of my boundaries yet. Maybe the new year or find a local group to do it with?


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Lovely. It should be fun to spin. BFL is hard to beat!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> lovely yarn. I've been checking out the dying processes, not brave enough to step out of my boundaries yet. Maybe the new year or find a local group to do it with?


You don't need a group. All I had was YouTube and a bunch of dyes and went for it. Start with a low cost wool yarn and take it from there. It doesn't need to be 100% wool. I started on a 50/50 wool acrylic. The acrylic also produces good results as it diesnt take the dye. Many companies sell starter packs of dyes. It doesn't need to be an expensive outlay to learn . And we are here to help you along too


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

spins2knit said:


> Lovely. It should be fun to spin. BFL is hard to beat!


It is becoming a favourite. Love Corriedale too


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

That roving looks like a party about to happen. That will be fun to spin.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

sockyarn said:


> That roving looks like a party about to happen. That will be fun to spin.


Yes! It won't be a boring spin as the colours keep changing


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing what fun you are going to have in the future with this new fiber !


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Looking forward to seeing what fun you are going to have in the future with this new fiber !


Yes! I'm planning and plotting.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I noticed your avatar changed! Now I see where it came from. Beautiful dyeing - I love looking at your postings


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Reba1 said:


> I noticed your avatar changed! Now I see where it came from. Beautiful dyeing - I love looking at your postings


Thank you Reba


----------

